# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Ханты-Мансийск

## Анна Рандома

Здравствуйте! Есть ли здесь преданные из Ханты-Мансийска? :cry:

----------

